# Sicarius Hahni Enclosure



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Whilst this spider is not on the DWA, I treat it as if it is.

I had my friends Sicarius Hahni off him in July, he wasn't about to care for it and it had to leave his house. So, I offered to have it temp. and fell in love with it.

Now, currently the tank it's in is fine. It's a high glass tank with a secured lid. But, I'm getting another Wednesday, so I'm going to have to buy a new enclosure, and decided to get my other Sicarius Hahni a new one too.

I'm in the UK, and was looking for something similar to this. Are there any online stores in the UK that sell these types of enclosures, or DWA specific enclosures for inverts?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out House of Spiders, they make acrylic tanks


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

DannyB said:


> Check out House of Spiders, they make acrylic tanks


Perfect! Thank you Danny exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

There is also a couple of people on here that make them i believe, but i couldnt tell you who lol


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

check the classified bit on here


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

DannyB said:


> There is also a couple of people on here that make them i believe, but i couldnt tell you who lol


I think Jaykickboxer makes them, and I have a feeling Noel has made a couple aswell


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

I personally would not house one in a HOS tank, they fall apart you don't want that sort of spider wandering about.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

It was me not Noel, lol
but they arent hard to make yourself :2thumb:

PS, they only fall apart if you use Tensol to bond them, if you use DCM they are bonded for good, even fully submerged in water


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It was me not Noel, lol
> but they arent hard to make yourself :2thumb:
> 
> PS, they only fall apart if you use Tensol to bond them, if you use DCM they are bonded for good, even fully submerged in water


Oh sorry steve, I wasn't sure if it was your thread and noel posted or the other way round :blush:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I've had inverts which cant climb on glass some times get a footing on plastic, is it really worth the risk?


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I've had inverts which cant climb on glass some times get a footing on plastic, is it really worth the risk?


I assumed the first one was glass.

I'm going to be doubling up the tanks, the outer tank will be glass. Both glass would be ideal though, that's what I was originally trying to find.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It was me not Noel, lol
> but they arent hard to make yourself :2thumb:
> 
> PS, they only fall apart if you use Tensol to bond them, if you use DCM they are bonded for good, even fully submerged in water


If so, do you make glass enclosures Steve? Any website/price list?


----------

